# Wooden train whistles



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, I have a job to do and after looking online I am still a bit confused. I have seen a few whistles here in LJ but not train whistles.

I am wondering if anyone has made some or knows where to find better instructions for the depth of the hole and the angle of the cut in the side.

Thanks
David


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

In search put whistles . I found a few sites in goggle search in, how to make wooden whistles.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

look at these toturials

http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/15535

http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/15578

http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/16193

http://lumberjocks.com/rwyoung/blog/16221

there you have all versions of the differrent tecnic´s
only take 10 sec, in the searchfild

take care
Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekend Woodcrafts mag. issue #50 has the train whistle includes a pattern. PM me if you need the plans and pattern scanned and sent to you.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

Dennis, I have looked at all of these, I don't have the time to make turned or even slotted train whistles, the depth of the hole is noted in each, I just need one that can drill a hole, cut the slot and place a dowel in that would produce the sound. My friend wants about 100+ of these so he can sell them at the next carnival he puts on, he has a train he sets up and these sell to the little ones for about 2-3 bucks each.

Greg, a copy would be very helpful. drallred @ live . com


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe that wooden train wistles have to have several holes of different sizes to produce the sound. Something about needing more then one note, to make a good noise. Train wistles are also longer then the more simple wistles. I have made several of the simple wistles, it fills the time in classes from time to time. Good luck if you make 100. The tutorials on this site are some of the best and simplest that I have read.
This guy writes about making one, and has plans for sale.
MrsN


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, after talking to a few people and thanks to all those who replied here, I have another order for 50 whistles to another carnival train ride owner, with more in the future.

So, now I have to make some jigs to mass produce the simple whistle. I hope to get the camera from my wife to take a few pictures.

Again, thanks for all the help.

David.


----------

